

Reddit's new live-reporting feature - nherbw
http://gigaom.com/2014/02/25/reddit-embraces-its-role-as-a-journalistic-entity-with-new-live-reporting-feature/

======
short_circut
I remember when something like this was being done during the manhunt for the
boston bombers. It was pretty exciting the rate at which updates were coming.
THere were people in the stream who lived there live updating things. It is
amazing how fast information travels these days. In a matter of seconds
hundreds of people knew exactly what was going on. This is a rather exciting
development as far as documenting world events goes.

